# 2015 GMC electrical issue (fixed)?



## BRETTMAN23

Just an update. I had made contact with GM Upfitter regarding issues. They have coordinated with my dealer and made a harness off the alternator as that was the culprit. I plowed last night and had no issues for the first time.


----------



## hillbilly1968

I had same issue. My local dealer caller GM tech line and they said for dealer to add additional battery. goes back in Friday for kit to be installed.


----------



## BRETTMAN23

Battery isnt the issue. Its the high amp alternator on the plow ready trucks. Spikes voltage to 16.4 and throws off radio and HVAC module's.


----------



## hillbilly1968

I guess their theory is the second battery will take the voltage spike and solve the problem. If not at least I will have dual batteries. It is being done at no cost to me. Maybe I'm the guinea pig to see if it works.


----------



## BRETTMAN23

I contacted GM Upfitter, I asked about second battery they said nope not the issue.


----------



## hillbilly1968

I read you posts. What kind of harness did they make? How do I get my dealer to install it if the second battery doesn't solve problem
?


----------



## BRETTMAN23

Contact GM Upfitter, they are a division of GM. Is it a 2015 with plow prep package?


----------



## hillbilly1968

yes 2015 Chevy 2500hd with plow prep. Is there a phone number for GM Upfitter?


----------



## BRETTMAN23

1-800-875-4742 Nate was the engineer who called me back.


----------



## bolake

BRETTMAN23;1960223 said:


> Just an update. I had made contact with GM Upfitter regarding issues. They have coordinated with my dealer and made a harness off the alternator as that was the culprit. I plowed last night and had no issues for the first time.


 I have a2015 GMC 2500HD with the same problem been following this post after starting one on Boss plow forum (New truck/plow radio problem). Have contact my GM service , manager twice, last time being a week ago, he said there still working on a fix. The harness for the alternator is this the fix or something there trying for you?


----------



## BRETTMAN23

It is a fix, my truck has had no issues since. Nate at GM Upfitter is my contact. Call the number and leave a message if needed. He will contact you. There may be something else as well down the road but this is the fix now. He is the main engineering being the issue.


----------



## bolake

BRETTMAN23;1962075 said:


> It is a fix, my truck has had no issues since. Nate at GM Upfitter is my contact. Call the number and leave a message if needed. He will contact you. There may be something else as well down the road but this is the fix now. He is the main engineering being the issue.


 Called just now and left message, will see what happens.


----------



## bolake

BRETTMAN23;1962075 said:


> It is a fix, my truck has had no issues since. Nate at GM Upfitter is my contact. Call the number and leave a message if needed. He will contact you. There may be something else as well down the road but this is the fix now. He is the main engineering being the issue.


 Called that number 2 days ago, got a recording to leave message, did so and no return call. I think you were lucky to get ahold of the right person.


----------



## hillbilly1968

Got a call back. Was told this is a temporary fix.


----------



## BRETTMAN23

Yes but it works, and it is done with factory plugs. It looks OEM.


----------



## bolake

bolake;1963823 said:


> Called that number 2 days ago, got a recording to leave message, did so and no return call. I think you were lucky to get ahold of the right person.


 Got a call back from Nate this morning. He explained the harness setup( temporary) and said they would either do that or go back to a 150 amp alternator. Went on to say there will be a permanent fix coming that they are working on. Also they were notifying dealers about the options above. Very good guy to talk to.


----------



## BRETTMAN23

Ya very cool guy. Makes you glad you bought a GM product.


----------



## bolake

BRETTMAN23;1966195 said:


> Ya very cool guy. Makes you glad you bought a GM product.


 I decided with a fix coming to wait with harness. He gave me a reference number if I should decide to do the harness or 150 amp alternator .Since I have kept the accessories on it doesn't do the shut downs as regular.


----------



## BRETTMAN23

I did harness it looks factory and has fixed the issues. With the plow prep you paid for the 250 amp alternator.


----------



## bolake

BRETTMAN23;1966251 said:


> I did harness it looks factory and has fixed the issues. With the plow prep you paid for the 250 amp alternator.


Yes that's why I'm keeping the alternator and waiting for the fix, I can get by for now and do the harness next fall if fix isn't here.


----------



## bolake

BRETTMAN23;1966251 said:


> I did harness it looks factory and has fixed the issues. With the plow prep you paid for the 250 amp alternator.


Nate emailed me this afternoon, and I decided to go with the harness setup, so he is contacting my dealers service manager. He said there's a 2 wire connector I furnish that goes to the plow, did yours set up like that?


----------



## BRETTMAN23

They did everything at the dealer. Didn't have anything to do with the plow. It was at the alternator


----------



## bolake

BRETTMAN23;1966484 said:


> They did everything at the dealer. Didn't have anything to do with the plow. It was at the alternator


Nate said there would be wires that would run to plow motor area from alternator and I would have a 2 wire connector that would be between grille and plow


----------



## bolake

BRETTMAN23;1966484 said:


> They did everything at the dealer. Didn't have anything to do with the plow. It was at the alternator


 What brand plow do you have


----------



## BRETTMAN23

Meyers lot pro


----------



## bolake

BRETTMAN23;1966505 said:


> Meyers lot pro


 Maybe something is different because I have a Boss VXT. But I looked at his email again and states 2 connector wire from plow to alternator.


----------



## bolake

BRETTMAN23;1966505 said:


> Meyers lot pro


 I see in another post you have a 2015 GMC. Is it the 2500HD like mine, if so you would think the harness set up would be the same. Where do the wires go from the harness?


----------



## BRETTMAN23

Give me your email I'll send you a picture


----------



## bolake

BRETTMAN23;1966670 said:


> Give me your email I'll send you a picture


 sent private message to you


----------



## bolake

BRETTMAN23;1966670 said:


> Give me your email I'll send you a picture


 Sent a private message last eve with email address did you get.


----------



## BRETTMAN23

Yes I will send a picture


----------



## bolake

BRETTMAN23;1967118 said:


> Yes I will send a picture


 Talked to Nate this morning still saying wire to plow motor, so I curious to see your set up


----------



## hillbilly1968

I have a western plow. I was told same thing about 2 wire plug going to plow. Going in Friday to have it done.


----------



## GA73

mine is a 2014 2500 hd
I got the double battery speach today, at my cost


----------



## BRETTMAN23

Not the problem. I've plowed 4 times at length since the new alternator harness was installed and no issues


----------



## GetMore

I have the same issue on my 2013. My dealer had no info.
There are two things I don't understand: Why is this happening to my truck, with a 160A alternator, and if this actually is the same problem, why are we just hearing about this now. My truck is two years old, and should be identical to the year or two before it. If this is not just a 2015 with 220A alternator problem then why has nobody complained about the problem before?


----------



## BRETTMAN23

From what I know the new 220 amp alternator is the issue. Nate the head guy in charge of putting them on the new trucks is who helped me. I didn't hear him say they had issues in the past.


----------



## SHAWZER

Can you post pictures of the " fix"


----------



## Motorman 007

BRETTMAN23;1973508 said:


> From what I know the new 220 amp alternator is the issue. Nate the head guy in charge of putting them on the new trucks is who helped me. I didn't hear him say they had issues in the past.


As I understand it from talking directly with Fisher it's a new issue on 2015 GMs and Fords. Mine does it and my dealer has no idea what I am talking about.


----------



## hillbilly1968

Had mine done Thursday. So far no issues. The only way I can even tell they did anything is the extra wire going to the plow. Every thing else looks factory.


----------



## bolake

hillbilly1968;1973631 said:


> Had mine done Thursday. So far no issues. The only way I can even tell they did anything is the extra wire going to the plow. Every thing else looks factory.


 I'm suppose to get a call from dealer to do mine. Where does the wires connect to on the plow motor?


----------



## hillbilly1968

I"m not 100% sure where it goes. Every thing except a quick connect plug is in the wire harness. mine is a western plow. if you have a boss they might do it differently


----------



## GA73

mine is a 2014 with the 160 amp alt. they say its the spikes also which is causing stuff to shut down as a protection


----------



## GA73

2 different dealers and a complaint to gm
there solution was to add a second battery at my cost


----------



## hillbilly1968

GA73;2005718 said:


> 2 different dealers and a complaint to gm
> there solution was to add a second battery at my cost


Second battery will not fix the issue


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Hi

I got the electrical dash shutdown when using my old (new installed) 2004 Fisher MM HD 9' on my 2015 Seirra SLT 25HD with plow prep ... the dash radio shuts down and leaves it with NO presets available to be found (they are missing). This happens when using the fish stick and the plow reaches the end of its travel - dash functions return to normal after a few engine re-starts - I call Nate and there is now a voice mail referring me to GM Upfitter Web Page. I could not leave a voice mail.

https://www.gmupfitter.com/

I search the upfitter page and found nothing related to this problem ...

I read here there is a 2 wire harness from GM that just plugs in and solves this problem ...

I'm hoping someone here has a part number or service bulletin number (or something) I can bring to the dealer for a fix ...

Any help would be appreciated (I will fix it myself if it is an easy fix)

Thx

C

I filled out the UPFITTER Contact Form and just submitted it and got this back:

Contact

Thank you for your request/inquiry. We will process your request as soon as possible and respond to you once a case is created and a case number assigned.

You will receive an email shortly with a copy of the information you submitted and an Inquiry ID number for your request.

Again. Thank You!

GM Upfitter Integration looks forward to assisting you.


----------



## bolake

Cosmic Charlie;2033805 said:


> Hi
> 
> I got the electrical dash shutdown when using my old (new installed) 2004 Fisher MM HD 9' on my 2015 Seirra SLT 25HD with plow prep ... the dash radio shuts down and leaves it with NO presets available to be found (they are missing). This happens when using the fish stick and the plow reaches the end of its travel - dash functions return to normal after a few engine re-starts - I call Nate and there is now a voice mail referring me to GM Upfitter Web Page. I could not leave a voice mail.
> 
> https://www.gmupfitter.com/
> 
> I search the upfitter page and found nothing related to this problem ...
> 
> I read here there is a 2 wire harness from GM that just plugs in and solves this problem ...
> 
> I'm hoping someone here has a part number or service bulletin number (or something) I can bring to the dealer for a fix ...
> 
> Any help would be appreciated (I will fix it myself if it is an easy fix)
> 
> Thx
> 
> C
> 
> I filled out the UPFITTER Contact Form and just submitted it and got this back:
> 
> Contact
> 
> Thank you for your request/inquiry. We will process your request as soon as possible and respond to you once a case is created and a case number assigned.
> 
> You will receive an email shortly with a copy of the information you submitted and an Inquiry ID number for your request.
> 
> Again. Thank You!
> 
> GM Upfitter Integration looks forward to assisting you.


I have been in contact with Nate since last spring, I was having some of the issues with my Boss Plow. The last time I emailed him about a month ago he said GM was in the final stage of the new harness coming out, they were in the process of contracting with a company to make the part. He went on to assure me that I should be getting a letter from GM on the fix and it would be this fall. I sent a message to him last week to find out about the release he spoke of on the GMUpfitter sight, which I didn't find either. The response I received back was he was out of the office until Oct.5th. So I'm waiting to hear from him this week.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Subscribed.
I only had this happen a handful of times last year, not enough to try to get my dealer involved or start cutting into harnesses. I'm interested in an official finalized fix though.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Hello ...

We do have a solution for the cluster blankout issues you are experiencing with your new truck. A bulletin will be published on our web site very soon which will give a part number that your dealer can order for a plug in harness that will fix the problem. GM will fix this for you and you will not be charged. Unfortunately, I am constrained from publishing the bulletin until the part is on the shelf. The harness design is complete and the supplier is identified but the actual parts have not been built at this point. That should happen within days [I hope rather than weeks..]. We will put a notice on our web site just as soon as we possibly can.

As a temporary work around, if you do have to do any plowing, just turn on everything electrical [blower, lights etc.] that you can and try to drop your RPMs just as your hit the joy stick. What is happening is the new 220A alternator is now able to carry the snow plow motor electrical load and when you disconnect [release the joy stick] and turn the motor off the voltage overshoots before the generator can react. [If you are at idle you will notice this does not happen because the generator can't carry the load and keep the voltage high.] Am I making any sense? It is a pain and I apologize for it but a good solution is very close if you can just hang in there a bit longer, deal?

Thanks for understanding,

Best Regards,
Nate Stansell
Electrical Liaison Engineer
GM Upfitter Integration

, 3003 Van **** Road ( 586-292-6251 : Email: [email protected] 
Warren, MI 48090-9065 
Mail Code: 480 717 006


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Thanks Nate!!!


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

This letter from Nate was to me personally -

You should register with the Upfiiter web site for your own truck ...

C

https://www.gmupfitter.com/



Cosmic Charlie;2034561 said:


> Hello ...
> 
> We do have a solution for the cluster blankout issues you are experiencing with your new truck. A bulletin will be published on our web site very soon which will give a part number that your dealer can order for a plug in harness that will fix the problem. GM will fix this for you and you will not be charged. Unfortunately, I am constrained from publishing the bulletin until the part is on the shelf. The harness design is complete and the supplier is identified but the actual parts have not been built at this point. That should happen within days [I hope rather than weeks..]. We will put a notice on our web site just as soon as we possibly can.
> 
> As a temporary work around, if you do have to do any plowing, just turn on everything electrical [blower, lights etc.] that you can and try to drop your RPMs just as your hit the joy stick. What is happening is the new 220A alternator is now able to carry the snow plow motor electrical load and when you disconnect [release the joy stick] and turn the motor off the voltage overshoots before the generator can react. [If you are at idle you will notice this does not happen because the generator can't carry the load and keep the voltage high.] Am I making any sense? It is a pain and I apologize for it but a good solution is very close if you can just hang in there a bit longer, deal?
> 
> Thanks for understanding,
> 
> Best Regards,
> Nate Stansell
> Electrical Liaison Engineer
> GM Upfitter Integration
> 
> , 3003 Van **** Road ( 586-292-6251 : Email: [email protected]
> Warren, MI 48090-9065
> Mail Code: 480 717 006


----------



## Fjtort2

Good deal. I hope they solve the issue!


----------



## Fjtort2

Any updates?


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

I've heard zip ...


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

-----Original Message-----
10/20/15

To: Nathan Stansell
Subject: GM Upfitter Hotline Case 2637 ATS

Hi

I'm still hoping to hear from you ;-)

Thx

C


Nates Reply on 10/21/15

I know. It is killing me too.

The harness is 'on contract' and a very large order has been placed. The supplier is working through lead times for components as we speak. You will see a customer letter and you can watch our web site where we will post something as soon as we are 'allowed to.'

Nate


----------



## JoeG3

Thanks. Please keep us updated. 

My dealer still has no clue about this even after I have explained it and showed they the earlier letter you posted.


----------



## cat320

JoeG3;2041323 said:


> Thanks. Please keep us updated.
> 
> My dealer still has no clue about this even after I have explained it and showed they the earlier letter you posted.


My dealer is the same no idea what I am talking about with all the dash lights going and the radio and maybe even the hvac controls getting messed up. 
are all 2015 owners going to be sent a letter?


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

cat320;2041433 said:


> My dealer is the same no idea what I am talking about with all the dash lights going and the radio and maybe even the hvac controls getting messed up.
> are all 2015 owners going to be sent a letter?


Register your truck problem with "Nate" here:

https://www.gmupfitter.com/


----------



## bolake

cat320;2041433 said:


> My dealer is the same no idea what I am talking about with all the dash lights going and the radio and maybe even the hvac controls getting messed up.
> are all 2015 owners going to be sent a letter?


 Nate told me that we should all get letters. My truck this summer had the tire pressures read out on the dash register - -, they reprogramed it and took care of it, don't know if this is related in any way. Snowing here as I type in northern Minnesota, looks like we are going right up against the clock on this fix.


----------



## rjfetz1

Cosmic Charlie;2042548 said:


> Register your truck problem with "Nate" here:
> 
> https://www.gmupfitter.com/


Hello - 
I took delivery of a GMC 2500HD and will be installing a Boss 8'2" vee. Looking through here I came across this thread. When registering do I call the number?

Thank you.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

rjfetz1;2045130 said:


> Hello -
> I took delivery of a GMC 2500HD and will be installing a Boss 8'2" vee. Looking through here I came across this thread. When registering do I call the number?
> 
> Thank you.


Register your truck problem with "Nate" here under contact ... if your truck has this issue - some don't

https://www.gmupfitter.com/

https://www.gmupfitter.com/contacts/contact_us


----------



## rjfetz1

Cosmic Charlie;2045137 said:


> Register your truck problem with "Nate" here under contact ... if your truck has this issue - some don't
> 
> https://www.gmupfitter.com/
> 
> https://www.gmupfitter.com/contacts/contact_us


ok, Thank you.

Would it be as simple as installing a lower amp alternator to avoid problem?


----------



## bolake

rjfetz1;2045670 said:


> ok, Thank you.
> 
> Would it be as simple as installing a lower amp alternator to avoid problem?


 When I was emailing back and forth with Nate he mentioned the option of going to the 150 amp alternator, but went on to say there would be a fix coming by fall.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Got this Email today ...

Hi C,

Finally a little movement on this issue.

We put our first official notice on this UI Bulletin 124 and all the GM dealers have a similar notice. They aren't talking about the harness that will be on the shelf soon that actually repairs the issue. That is coming soon. You will get a letter from GM when that is available and be able to go to any GM dealer and have it installed - no cost.

and this was attached:

https://web.mail.comcast.net/service/home/~/?auth=co&loc=en_US&id=304441&part=2

UI Bulletin 124
General Motors Upfitter Integration
http://www.gmupfitter.com 
Bulletin 124
P a g e 1
November 9, 2015
5/23/2012
Disclaimer:
GM Upfitter Integration Technical Bulletins are intended for use by professional technicians, NOT a "do it-yourselfer".
They are written to inform these technicians of conditions that may occur on some vehicles, or to provide information that could assist in the proper service and/or modification of a vehicle.
These properly trained technicians have the equipment, tools, safety instructions, and know-how to do a job properly and safely.
If a condition is described, DO NOT assume that the bulletin applie
s to your vehicle, or that your vehicle will have that condition.
Contact GM Upfitter Integration for information on whether 
the information is applicable your vehicle.

Subject:
Radio HVAC IPC Blank Out When 
Operating A Snow Plow
Models/Years Affected
:
2014 
Chevrolet Silverado 1500
2015-2016
Chevrolet Silverado

2014
GMC Sierra 1500

2015-2016
GMC Sierra
With Snow Plow Prep Package (RPO 
VYU)
Origination Date:November 13, 2015
Revision Date: N/A 
ADVISORY:

This bulletin references Service Preliminary Information Bulletin PIT5387A

Condition/Concern :

Some owners may experience any of the following: IPC cluster/radio/HVAC display blanks out, Bluetooth phone or Pandora connection dropped, the radio station or volume changes when operating the snow plow. 
A snow plow places very high electrical loads on a truck's charging system when it is being operated (during plow movement). It demands the highest load (as high as 200 amps) when it is raised up completely or turned to either left or right maximum angle. As this load is turned on and off, the truck's cha
rging system has to react within a faction of a second to either increase or decrease its output to meet the plow's requirements. 
There is no way for the truck's charging system to know when the driver is going to operate the snow plow, and in some cases,
when the load is suddenly turned off, the 
charging system may momentarily over - charge for a fraction of a second. If this happens 
it can cause the various complaints listed above.

Repair/Recommendation:

Please advise the customer that engineering is aware of this concern and working on this issue. In the meantime, there are a couple things a driver can do to help minimize the concern: 

When plowing, turn on various electrical loads like the HVAC blower on
high, headlights, heated seats, etc. which may help absorb any slight over voltage condition 

Minimize engine RPMs just as the desired plow movement [up/left/right] is 
concluded. This will reduce the charging system over voltage condition as the 
load is disconnected.


----------



## Fjtort2

First snow event coming Friday and still no fix


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

I had the problem 5 weeks ago ... and put my blade on yesterday to move it and it DID NOT have the electric problem 


Go Figure (?)


----------



## bolake

Cosmic Charlie;2054000 said:


> Got this Email today ...
> 
> Hi C,
> 
> Finally a little movement on this issue.
> 
> We put our first official notice on this UI Bulletin 124 and all the GM dealers have a similar notice. They aren't talking about the harness that will be on the shelf soon that actually repairs the issue. That is coming soon. You will get a letter from GM when that is available and be able to go to any GM dealer and have it installed - no cost.
> 
> and this was attached:
> 
> https://web.mail.comcast.net/service/home/~/?auth=co&loc=en_US&id=304441&part=2
> 
> UI Bulletin 124
> General Motors Upfitter Integration
> http://www.gmupfitter.com
> Bulletin 124
> P a g e 1
> November 9, 2015
> 5/23/2012
> Disclaimer:
> GM Upfitter Integration Technical Bulletins are intended for use by professional technicians, NOT a "do it-yourselfer".
> They are written to inform these technicians of conditions that may occur on some vehicles, or to provide information that could assist in the proper service and/or modification of a vehicle.
> These properly trained technicians have the equipment, tools, safety instructions, and know-how to do a job properly and safely.
> If a condition is described, DO NOT assume that the bulletin applie
> s to your vehicle, or that your vehicle will have that condition.
> Contact GM Upfitter Integration for information on whether
> the information is applicable your vehicle.
> 
> Subject:
> Radio HVAC IPC Blank Out When
> Operating A Snow Plow
> Models/Years Affected
> :
> 2014
> Chevrolet Silverado 1500
> 2015-2016
> Chevrolet Silverado
> 
> 2014
> GMC Sierra 1500
> 
> 2015-2016
> GMC Sierra
> With Snow Plow Prep Package (RPO
> VYU)
> Origination Date:November 13, 2015
> Revision Date: N/A
> ADVISORY:
> 
> This bulletin references Service Preliminary Information Bulletin PIT5387A
> 
> Condition/Concern :
> 
> Some owners may experience any of the following: IPC cluster/radio/HVAC display blanks out, Bluetooth phone or Pandora connection dropped, the radio station or volume changes when operating the snow plow.
> A snow plow places very high electrical loads on a truck's charging system when it is being operated (during plow movement). It demands the highest load (as high as 200 amps) when it is raised up completely or turned to either left or right maximum angle. As this load is turned on and off, the truck's cha
> rging system has to react within a faction of a second to either increase or decrease its output to meet the plow's requirements.
> There is no way for the truck's charging system to know when the driver is going to operate the snow plow, and in some cases,
> when the load is suddenly turned off, the
> charging system may momentarily over - charge for a fraction of a second. If this happens
> it can cause the various complaints listed above.
> 
> Repair/Recommendation:
> 
> Please advise the customer that engineering is aware of this concern and working on this issue. In the meantime, there are a couple things a driver can do to help minimize the concern:
> 
> When plowing, turn on various electrical loads like the HVAC blower on
> high, headlights, heated seats, etc. which may help absorb any slight over voltage condition
> 
> Minimize engine RPMs just as the desired plow movement [up/left/right] is
> concluded. This will reduce the charging system over voltage condition as the
> load is disconnected.


 Received a email from Nate yesterday in it he said engineering has released the snow plow wire harness and we should see it before the end of the year. We will still receive a letter to take to GM Dealer for install and at no charge.


----------



## cat320

I wish they would I stall a 2nd battery also but hopefully that will fix the problem


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Cosmic Charlie;2059635 said:


> I had the problem 5 weeks ago ... and put my blade on yesterday to move it and it DID NOT have the electric problem
> 
> Go Figure (?)


Just traded my 2004 HD 9' for a 2011 HD 8' and the electric problem went away, then re-installed the 8' to move it again and the problem came back (?)

I wonder if it's a intermittent weak connection in the 3 lug set up ?

btw - my truck has the optional OEM dual battery - so that does not help ...


----------



## Motorman 007

Put my blade on last week for a dry run and it did it the first time I operated it. Am I supposed to wait for this letter or is there something to speed up the process??


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Motorman 007;2077356 said:


> Put my blade on last week for a dry run and it did it the first time I operated it. Am I supposed to wait for this letter or is there something to speed up the process??


Register your problem with Nate - see above posts how to ... and your will get a letter (which has not been issued to anyone yet ...


----------



## Motorman 007

Cosmic Charlie;2077424 said:


> Register your problem with Nate - see above posts how to ... and your will get a letter (which has not been issued to anyone yet ...


Done...This is absurd that it would take a year to resolve this issue. Just sayin'


----------



## Motorman 007

Motorman 007;2078235 said:


> Done...This is absurd that it would take a year to resolve this issue. Just sayin'


No response to my email to Nate as of today.....


----------



## Kevin_NJ

The upfitter website clearly states they are closed from 12/18/15 to 1/4/16.
They also posted a bulletin that it is being worked on.


----------



## cat320

Motorman 007;2085980 said:


> No response to my email to Nate as of today.....


I sent nate an email said he would be out till the 5th .


----------



## bolake

cat320;2085996 said:


> I sent nate an email said he would be out till the 5th .


 Email I received from Nate last month December 17th said it would happen by the end of year, oops that didn't happen.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Quote:
Originally Posted by Cosmic Charlie View Post
I had the problem 5 weeks ago ... and put my blade on yesterday to move it and it DID NOT have the electric problem

Go Figure (?)
Just traded my 2004 HD 9' for a 2011 HD 8' and the electric problem went away, then re-installed the 8' to move it again and the problem came back (?)

I wonder if it's a intermittent weak connection in the 3 plug set up ?

btw - my truck has the optional OEM dual battery - so that does not help



UPDATE
And NOW 12/27/15 I plowed snow and my electrical problem was NOT there - ???


----------



## Motorman 007

Heard from Nate yesterday. So we wait for the letter.......


----------



## George C

My dealer called me yesterday, and says he has the new harness secured, and being Fed Ex delivered sometime today. 
So it now exists. I suggest calling your dealers and get them on it.


----------



## bolake

George C;2088688 said:


> My dealer called me yesterday, and says he has the new harness secured, and being Fed Ex delivered sometime today.
> So it now exists. I suggest calling your dealers and get them on it.


 Would be more helpful if you had a part number.


----------



## Melanie

Hi
I'm just going through this problem like many of you the dealer looks at me like I have two heads..it there any part number yet. Any information that can be printed off to show the dealer. I see the bulletin but says nothing to dealer to do for us.


----------



## Melanie

Any information on the part number?


----------



## George C

I wish I could help with a part number. The part was FedExed out yesterday afternoon. 
My dealer might not even have it yet.


----------



## George C

Melanie;2088857 said:


> Hi
> I'm just going through this problem like many of you the dealer looks at me like I have two heads..it there any part number yet. Any information that can be printed off to show the dealer. I see the bulletin but says nothing to dealer to do for us.


Try emailing this thread to your dealer. That will wake them up.
I'll supply a part number as soon as my dealer has it installed.

One thing I learned from my dealer was to plow with the heated seats on. That definitely absorbed some of the spike so I didn't lose my stereo.
If the seats are off, boom, out go the lights..


----------



## Melanie

Thanks George C.
I printed out Nate's letter and my dealership..he fell over, then he went to his computer and looked up something and said "Oh look what is found something just like your letter" lol so he read my letter and says he was going to look into that part and get back to me .. when I picked up me truck he did change the battery. \I told him not to because of this sight but he did it anyway. So I hope to see the part number soon and if I get it I will let you all know as well..

_______________
2015 GMC 2500 HD
Western Plow


----------



## George C

My truck,is going in to my dealer in Thursday for the harness. It's not a small job, and the harness runs throughout the engine bay, and has a relay box as part of it. I should have a part number for you on Friday. 

My dealer, in his opinion did say that GMC up fitters sounded like this was one of the first harnesses to be delivered.


----------



## cat320

I wonder how much longer it will be for us to get a letter confirming this harness? my dealer knows less than me which is funny you would think they would know before me . it's sad when you have to be your own dealer.


----------



## George C

Good news and bad news about this harness deal.
The good news is that there is a harness.
The bad news is that for those of us who own a Fisher plow, and I suspect every other brand as well, a "third" wire may be needed when connecting the plow. Why? because GM hasn't identified the wiring schematics on their own truck to know which wire to tap into with their own harness to run part of the plow. Which part, I don't know..
And as it sits, this "third" wire is not a part of the harness, and will have to be locally outsourced. Not very comforting.

Also, this may not be the end of it. I think they are working on another avenue to solve this problem, and this harness is temporary. How temporary? Well it took GM a year to come up with this band-aid that doesn't seem to be completely thought out and finished. At least for me, my dealer service writer is smart, and whatever they have to work with will be done right.

It seems that just replacing the alternator with something slightly less powerful would be a better option. I guess it must be way too expensive to do..


----------



## cat320

I would just like to get something in writing from GM that they Acknowledge the problem and they will fix it now matter how long it takes and if it involves another vender like a plow MFG they will work together.


----------



## George C

You are not going to get anything in writing. We just have to be patient, and in my case, go back to Ford next cycle.


----------



## George C

So here is the deal.
Like I said above, a 3rd wire to the plow is needed to complete the harness installation because after all of this time, GM doesn't know what wire to use to power the plow pump trigger in the plow harness. 

I have dodged the problem by running the heated seats, so that gave me the option to not use the new harness until GM has an actual wiring schematic. My new harness is in place, but not used. I'm going to wait until a thorough wiring description is in place. I don't want to start plowing just to have a power failure from a bull **** wiring set up.

Others who don't have heated seats may have no other choice but to run the third wire.


----------



## tawilson

I've got a Ford with the same issue. Doing as someone suggested and not raising the plow when revving the engine backing up did help. Why can't they just install a surge suppressor of some kind to limit the amperage spikes. Any electricians out there?


----------



## Motorman 007

George C;2091514 said:


> So here is the deal.
> Like I said above, a 3rd wire to the plow is needed to complete the harness installation because after all of this time, GM doesn't know what wire to use to power the plow pump trigger in the plow harness.
> 
> I have dodged the problem by running the heated seats, so that gave me the option to not use the new harness until GM has an actual wiring schematic. My new harness is in place, but not used. I'm going to wait until a thorough wiring description is in place. I don't want to start plowing just to have a power failure from a bull **** wiring set up.
> 
> Others who don't have heated seats may have no other choice but to run the third wire.


I received a detailed email from Nate today that explains that before they do a complete rollout of this harness they are going to take care of those of us that went through GM Upfitter first. The email contains the necessary info for me to go to my dealer and get the harness ordered and installed. To George's point above, this doesn't "fix" anything as the harness is dead ended at the grill and needs to be "mated" to the plow via another harness that doesn't exist yet, and one would think they are leaving it to the plow manufacturer to come up with the harness that works...in my case Fisher.
There has to be a better solution.....


----------



## chevyhauler

So I just got back from my local dealer (#1 glow plug went on my'11) and I was talking with their diesel tech.
He is a good guy who really knows his sh!t.
Somehow the conversation got to what you all are experiencing. 
He is one of the mechs trying to work out a fix at the dealership level.
So what I can say is 1) there are a lot of people working on it if this in central CT is also doing so and 2) he is a hell of a mech (builds and races cars on the weekends...not just a wrench turner) so he is a good one to have on the job and 3) a surge suppressor and or one way diode sounds like a good idea. I will call him with that this afternoon.
Hang in there fellas. It sounds like people are working on it.


----------



## bdryer

tawilson;2091729 said:


> I've got a Ford with the same issue. Doing as someone suggested and not raising the plow when revving the engine backing up did help. Why can't they just install a surge suppressor of some kind to limit the amperage spikes. Any electricians out there?


This is all very interesting as I am experiencing the same problem with my 2015 F250 and MVP3... however for me it is intermittent. Doesn't really matter what function I use... raise, move a wing, lower, etc., all dash lights go out, radio resets and then as quick as they go out, they come back on.
Was given Western Servoce Bulletin dated Jan. 15, 2015 that acknowledges this problem with both 2014/15 Ford SD and 2015 GM HD model trucks.
"Douglas Dynamics is working closely with both General Motors and Ford separately on this issue and have identified what we believe to be the root cause. Both Ford and GM are actively seeking a solution and Douglas Dynamics is assisting them as needed"

They are suggesting what others have already said... that to lessen, or even eliminate this problem is to INCREASE the electrical load on the vehicles charging system... i.e.. running HVAC on high, running headlamps as well as turning on additional electrical loads.

Inconvienient to say the least.... but at least they're working on it! (Since LAST year!!) :crying:

FYI: Western Service Bulletin SP-837


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

1/11/16

Got my letter today ... the Attachment IU-124 will not allow me to copy & paste ... it's a 12 pages pdf with directions & diagrams ...

Dear xxx,

My records do not show if you ever got your truck fixed for the Snow Plow Cluster Reset issue. GM Engineering has been working on the fix for this and we are going to fix your truck if you are experiencing this issue.

We want to give first priority to our loyal customers like yourself who have contacted us about this issue and/or have been 'living' with it. We have a repair harness in stock to fix your truck but we are only just beginning to get fulfillment of the parts order. Stock is limited and to prevent running out of parts due to massive ordering we are communicating with you directly 'under the radar' if you will. We will fully publish to everyone when we have enough parts stock to support the ordering that will occur.

Here is the plan:
1.First we are contacting all the customers who have been in contact with us [Upfitter Integration] asking about the issue. We are giving you a 'draft' version of our UI Bulletin 124 which gives the part number for the harness and full instructions to install it. You can give the PN to your dealer and explain to him that he can get the part even though it is not yet published. He can verify with me directly or with Technical Assistance.
2.Once your dealer has the part you can schedule a repair with him to install the harness and he can bill GM warranty for the repair.
3.When the parts stock levels are correct GM Service Information and GM Upfitter Integration will both publish the bulletins informing customers and dealers of the 'fix'.
4.Concurrent with step 3 GM will send customer letters out offering to fix any VYU [snow plow prep option] trucks 2014 and beyond that have a snow plow installed and are experiencing the 'cluster reset' issue.

I have attached a 'draft' version of our UI Bulletin 124 for your reference and use to assist your dealer so he can perform the repair.

Here is wishing you all the best for this new year and thanking your for being a loyal GM customer.

Best Regards,
Nate Stansell
Electrical Liaison Engineer
GM Upfitter Integration

G 3003 Van **** Road 586-292-6251 Email: [email protected]
Warren, MI 48090-9065
Mail Code: 480 717 006

(from pdf:
UI Bulletin #124
General Motors Upfitter Integration
http://www.gmupfitter.com 
Bulletin #124 P a g e 1
November 30, 2015
5/23/2012

Disclaimer:
GM Upfitter Integration Technical Bulletins are intended for use by professional technicians, NOT a "do -it- yourselfer".

They are written to inform these technicians of 
conditions that may occur on some vehicles, or to provide information that could assist in the proper service and/or modification of a vehicle.
These properly trained technicians have the equipment, tools, safety instructions, and know -
how to do a job properly and safely.
If a condition is described, DO NOT assume that the bulletin applie
s to your vehicle, or that your vehicle will have that condition.
Contact GM Upfitter Integration for information on whether 
the information is applicable your vehicle.

Subject:
Intermittent Cluster, Radio and HVAC 
Display Resets on Snow Plow Trucks
Models/Years Affected
:
2014 
Chevrolet Silverado
1500
2015
-
2016
Chevrolet Silverado 
2014
GMC Sierra
1500
2015
-
2016
GMC Sierra
With Snow Plow Prep Package (RPO 
VYU)
Origination 
Date:
November 30,2015

https://web.mail.comcast.net/service/home/~/?auth=co&loc=en_US&id=309594&part=2


----------



## cat320

Same form letter I got from Nate he must of had a lot to go thru on his return to work from the holidays.


----------



## chevyhauler

Talked to the same mech yesterday afternoon. He just got done testing the GM fix. 
He cycled through the lifting of a plow about "150 times" in the parking lot with no issues.


----------



## George C

So now, they need to figure out how to switch power to the plow with their harness without forcing a third plug.


----------



## Motorman 007

cat320;2093609 said:


> Same form letter I got from Nate he must of had a lot to go thru on his return to work from the holidays.


Me too...but I already posted that above. The harness is useless unless you make your own "plow side" harness.

I have attached the file that came with the email. It's too long to cut and paste in a post. Hopefully one of us that is savvy with electrical can tell us whether or not this harness is effective or not without connecting it to the plow.


----------



## JoeG3

I looked at the schematic quickly but it looks like they are trying to momentarily disconnect the alternator when the plow is drawing power, I guess if the alternator never sees the high draw from the plow then it will never spike the system. 

I would think they could connect to the truck side connector with their harness but I don't know much about the plow side electrical without looking at a schematic.


----------



## Motorman 007

JoeG3;2093882 said:


> I looked at the schematic quickly but it looks like they are trying to momentarily disconnect the alternator when the plow is drawing power, I guess if the alternator never sees the high draw from the plow then it will never spike the system.
> 
> I would think they could connect to the truck side connector with their harness but I don't know much about the plow side electrical without looking at a schematic.


So it would seem that they want us to connect to the power and ground of the plow motor and because there are a number of different possible plows, this harness is "generic" so to speak. Why couldn't those of us with Fishers connect this to the truck side power and ground?


----------



## JoeG3

Motorman 007;2093892 said:


> So it would seem that they want us to connect to the power and ground of the plow motor and because there are a number of different possible plows, this harness is "generic" so to speak. Why couldn't those of us with Fishers connect this to the truck side power and ground?


That's exactly what it looks like to me, the wires from the plow are acting like a generic switch to switch off the alternator, in theory you should be able to connect to the truck side harness but Chevy will probably say we need to go through a fisher dealer to connect the new harness to the plow harness so Chevy isn't responsible if they mess up the plow.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Yeah, I think I'm going to wait this one out. 
I'm lucky enough I've only had it happen a few times. I'll just keep other electrical items running as a workaround until I see a more finalized solution.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

k1768;2093957 said:


> Yeah, I think I'm going to wait this one out.
> I'm lucky enough I've only had it happen a few times. I'll just keep other electrical items running as a workaround until I see a more finalized solution.


Same Here ...


----------



## George C

From what I'm gathering, the alternator is being triggered on by the ECM, and not the usual path. When it calls for power, the application isn't smooth. It's so sudden and harsh that it's triggering everything to go into protect mode.
So a smoother application of alternator start up power is what GMs trying to achieve.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

I understand it to be when the plow motor kicks off there is a surge which causes the radio etc to go into protect mode. Which is why the first workaround was to turn on other loads to reduce the surge.


----------



## bolake

George C;2088688 said:


> My dealer called me yesterday, and says he has the new harness secured, and being Fed Ex delivered sometime today.
> So it now exists. I suggest calling your dealers and get them on it.


My truck goes in next Thursday along with plow to get new harness. Service manager has all the information I got from Nate, Bulletin 124, schematics, install diagram,etc but no work time, he said by looking at it he is scheduling 4 hours, Wondering if you or anyone else has had it done to figure time.


----------



## cat320

JoeG3;2093924 said:


> That's exactly what it looks like to me, the wires from the plow are acting like a generic switch to switch off the alternator, in theory you should be able to connect to the truck side harness but Chevy will probably say we need to go through a fisher dealer to connect the new harness to the plow harness so Chevy isn't responsible if they mess up the plow.


 I bought the whole thing from chevy the truck, plow so what ever the problem is or what ever needs to be done I expect they will fix it and have fisher or what ever plow mfg do what ever it needs to be done.


----------



## George C

bolake;2094714 said:


> My truck goes in next Thursday along with plow to get new harness. Service manager has all the information I got from Nate, Bulletin 124, schematics, install diagram,etc but no work time, he said by looking at it he is scheduling 4 hours, Wondering if you or anyone else has had it done to figure time.


I can't help. The dealer had my truck the entire day to do some other odds and ends under warranty, so I don't know how much was spent on the wiring.

My harness is installed, but not hooked up yet. My service manager is working with GM To figure out a way to hook it up without a third plug on the plow.


----------



## unhcp

I see fisher has come out with a new 29760-2 module, wonder if that has harness you guys need


----------



## Motorman 007

unhcp;2095229 said:


> I see fisher has come out with a new 29760-2 module, wonder if that has harness you guys need


That module is for 2016 Chevy and GMC 2500/3500 trucks that have the HB3/H11 headlights. Apparently the 2016 half tons are going to have HID and LED headlights as options.


----------



## ServiceOnSite

Didnt see it on here, was this related only to the gas engine trucks, or diesels as well?


----------



## chevyhauler

ServiceOnSite;2098132 said:


> Didnt see it on here, was this related only to the gas engine trucks, or diesels as well?


Gas only with the single (high output) alternator that comes with the snow plow prep package.
The dual alternators which come with the diesels (with the snow plow prep) don't spike to feed the plow the way that the single ones do, and then backfeed into the truck.


----------



## ServiceOnSite

You would think they would have that figured out, especially with a plow prep package. More R&D on the truck with an actual plow on it.


----------



## Motorman 007

chevyhauler;2098181 said:


> Gas only with the single (high output) alternator that comes with the snow plow prep package.
> The dual alternators which come with the diesels (with the snow plow prep) don't spike to feed the plow the way that the single ones do, and then backfeed into the truck.


FYI, the repair harness is designed to work on both single and dual alternator trucks. In other words, any truck with VYU snow plow prep. It has two connectors for alternators. On the gassers, one of them remains unused.


----------



## chevyhauler

Motorman 007;2099086 said:


> FYI, the repair harness is designed to work on both single and dual alternator trucks. In other words, any truck with VYU snow plow prep. It has two connectors for alternators. On the gassers, one of them remains unused.


Thanks Motorman.
I did hear that there was an extra connector but have not heard of any problems with the dual alternator trucks. My dealership had not heard either and they were doing testing of the harness before it was released. Evidently, sharing the load of the plow between two alts makes it so that they don't have to spike their power. The few miliseconds of spiked power (from a single high output alt) then backfeeds to the truck. GM probably planned ahead (better late than never ) and wired in the second connector just in case problems develop with the dual alt trucks.


----------



## bolake

Was in yesterday and had new harness installed. Because the solenoid for the plow motor was mounted under the hood on the fire wall by the battery they connected wires on harness there and didn't have to run out to plow motor, no extra wire to connect/disconnect. Used it today work perfect, no shut downs.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

bolake;2101032 said:


> Was in yesterday and had new harness installed. Because the solenoid for the plow motor was mounted under the hood on the fire wall by the battery they connected wires on harness there and didn't have to run out to plow motor, no extra wire to connect/disconnect. Used it today work perfect, no shut downs.


Any Idea how many hours it takes for the install ?


----------



## bolake

Took it in at 8:00, gave me a loaner, call me at 10:00 and it was done.


----------



## Motorman 007

bolake;2101032 said:


> Was in yesterday and had new harness installed. Because the solenoid for the plow motor was mounted under the hood on the fire wall by the battery they connected wires on harness there and didn't have to run out to plow motor, no extra wire to connect/disconnect. Used it today work perfect, no shut downs.


Those of us with late model (multi-plex) Fisher plows will have to run the third wire out through the grille. The solenoid is no longer under the hood.


----------



## mike116119

installed the harness last week on our truck, since we have a western wideout I had to run the wires out the grille t the motor, I used a 4 pin flat blade trailer harness to make the connector so it is easy to remove when taking the blade off. it took me a couple hours to install everything the first time, to do it again probably about an hour.


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

I missed this thread, forgot about plowsite for a bit. I had an MVP3 put on a 2015.5 GMC 3500HD mid December. I briefly looked through the wiring, as the installer is super good. I have not had any issues. I will have a look when the sun comes up and give them a call to see what they did for piece of mind.


----------



## k&j Landscaping

My 2015 chevy 2500 hd reg. cab was fixed last week with harness at Ganley Chevrolet in Cleveland, Ohio. You must run a third wire/connector to the plow solenoid if the solenoid for your plow is now at the plow. That is where the harness dead ends. This has completely fixed the problem in my truck. The parts are available, the harness part number is 84043394, gm part number. Get a hold of Nate at gm upfitters to have him send the unpublished bulletin to you and take to the dealer. Without the bulletin from Nate the dealer will look at you like your from Mars. Hope this helps.


----------



## chevyhauler

k&j Landscaping;2107687 said:


> look at you like your from Mars.


I always get those looks (sigh)


----------



## mouellette330

Does anyone know if this is still an issues on the new 2016 models?


----------



## bolake

mouellette330;2118333 said:


> Does anyone know if this is still an issues on the new 2016 models?


The email I got from Nate at GM Upfitter with the #124 bulletin said that some of the newer 2015's were coming with the harness as a lose part if needed, so I would think the 16's would have at least that. Dealer should know with all that's been documented on it.


----------



## Fjtort2

My truck goes in Monday for the harness. Seems like most people are getting good results.


----------



## bolake

Fjtort2;2120338 said:


> My truck goes in Monday for the harness. Seems like most people are getting good results.


 No problem since my was done a month ago.


----------



## Fjtort2

Okay.. Got my truck back from the GM dealer.. They left the "new" 3rd plug or wire next to my pin connector at the bumper where I connect my BOSS plow up.. They just said to have my BOSS dealer install the rest... Where does that 3rd "new" wire go? 
Thanks.. I have pics.. Of course they aren't working.


----------



## bolake

Fjtort2;2122170 said:


> Okay.. Got my truck back from the GM dealer.. They left the "new" 3rd plug or wire next to my pin connector at the bumper where I connect my BOSS plow up.. They just said to have my BOSS dealer install the rest... Where does that 3rd "new" wire go?
> Thanks.. I have pics.. Of course they aren't working.


 My dealer service department connected up everything(they had contacted Nate at GM Up fitters on where wires went) . The wires from the new harness went to the plow solenoid. Being my plow solenoid was under the hood they connected there and didn't need to run wires out through grille to plow.


----------



## Fjtort2

Thanks! Would you want to take pics of your solenoid with the wire? Thanks


----------



## bolake

Fjtort2;2122361 said:


> Thanks! Would you want to take pics of your solenoid with the wire? Thanks


Hard to get a good picture with all the wires, Tracing from the alternator looks like there's a fused orange wire hooked to the main red(hot solenoid terminal ) wire that runs out to power plow motor, and a small black ground on back side of solenoid where another ground is connected .


----------



## Fjtort2

Thanks.. Haven't tried it yet.. here is what my GM dealer did.


----------



## bolake

Fjtort2;2123028 said:


> Thanks.. Haven't tried it yet.. here is what my GM dealer did.


Yep those are the ones, the orange as I said above is connected to the solenoid red(hot) cable that runs out though the grille to the plow and the black ground is connected on the small terminal on the back side of the solenoid. I have a picture I will try to send, can't remember how to post pictures on here.


----------



## Fjtort2

bolake;2123046 said:


> Yep those are the ones, the orange as I said above is connected to the solenoid red(hot) cable that runs out though the grille to the plow and the black ground is connected on the small terminal on the back side of the solenoid. I have a picture I will try to send, can't remember how to post pictures on here.


Excellent you've been a lot of help!


----------



## Fjtort2

Sent you a private message Bolake.. Not sure if the message worked. Thanks!


----------



## bolake

*Solenoid picture*

Solenoid is mounted on the firewall by battery. Orange fused in front, black ground wire runs to back of solenoid ground terminal


----------



## Kevin_NJ

So the orange wire runs to the Plow side of the relay/solenoid? So when the relay energizes, whatever this updated harness is gets energized as well.


----------



## bolake

k1768;2123242 said:


> So the orange wire runs to the Plow side of the relay/solenoid? So when the relay energizes, whatever this updated harness is gets energized as well.


I talked to the tec that did the install, he had talked to Nate at GM Upfitters and was told where to connect the 2 wires from the new harness.


----------



## Motorman 007

k1768;2123242 said:


> So the orange wire runs to the Plow side of the relay/solenoid? So when the relay energizes, whatever this updated harness is gets energized as well.


FYI, the connections referenced here are for a Boss Plow only. A Fisher (and Western, I assume) with the multiplex wiring will require a customer supplied harness that connects to the solenoid which is out on the plow, not under the hood.


----------



## Fjtort2

Am I dreaming or was there a direct number to Nate at GM Upfitters? I have a few questions for him.


----------



## bolake

Fjtort2;2123403 said:


> Am I dreaming or was there a direct number to Nate at GM Upfitters? I have a few questions for him.


Should be this 586-292-6251


----------



## Motorman 007

*Fisher Harness available in a matter of days!!*

Fisher has come out with their harness that will mate with the GM harness to solve the issue on Fisher Fleet Flex plows. I posted all the info in a thread on the Fisher page since this is buried nearly 150 posts deep in this thread.

All the info including the bulletin from GM and a new one from Fisher is here:

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=166699


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Must be jasonv showed them how to fix it.


----------



## GetMore

I am getting my harness installed on Tuesday. Since I have a Boss with the NGE I am wondering how this is going to work. All I have going to the plow are two wires, hot and ground.


----------



## bolake

GetMore;2124115 said:


> I am getting my harness installed on Tuesday. Since I have a Boss with the NGE I am wondering how this is going to work. All I have going to the plow are two wires, hot and ground.


You still have a plow solenoid ?? That's were the two wires from the new harness hook to on a boss plow, you can see the picture I posted 1 page back on this post. Not to high jack a thread, could you pm me on pro's & con's your finding with the NGE set up


----------



## Fjtort2

Wired mine up finally. Worked perfect! Big thanks to Bolake and Nate at GM Upfitters!


----------



## Motorman 007

I stopped by my GMC dealer to make an appointment for this harness and one of my free oil changes. Even though I've bought 5 trucks there in 30 years, I've never been a fan of their service department and nothing has changed.... They treated me like I was trying to pull something over on them...passing the bulletin from service writer to service writer asking each time if they had ever seen anything like it. I thoroughly explained what it was about 5 times. Then the service manager comes out, reads the first page, throws it on the counter and says "I've never heard of GM Upfitter". 

One of his mechanics was dropping off some paperwork for something he was working on and overheard that statement. He proceeds to tell him that most bulletins and TSBs come from there. He then tells the service writer to look up all TSBs on 2015 GMCs and guess which one was at the top of the list??? Yup...intermittent dash "blank out" when operating a plow. Then the service writer says to me "is your truck doing this?" Now I'm going to lose it....it gets better....

He looks up the part number and price and the "book" time to install it. He tells me the harness is $200+ and the install is $200+. He says that's pretty pricey are you sure you want to do it? I asked him if he was F#&king kidding me? At this point, the son of the owner walks by, recognizes me and asks me what I was doing there. I told him I was there with full documentation of some warranty work I needed done and his crack staff was trying to charge me for it. Needless to say, things quickly resolved themselves from this point forward. I can hardly wait for the actual appointment.....

Apologies for the rant...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Motorman 007;2126860 said:


> I stopped by my GMC dealer to make an appointment for this harness and one of my free oil changes. Even though I've bought 5 trucks there in 30 years, I've never been a fan of their service department and nothing has changed.... They treated me like I was trying to pull something over on them...passing the bulletin from service writer to service writer asking each time if they had ever seen anything like it. I thoroughly explained what it was about 5 times. Then the service manager comes out, reads the first page, throws it on the counter and says "I've never heard of GM Upfitter".
> 
> One of his mechanics was dropping off some paperwork for something he was working on and overheard that statement. He proceeds to tell him that most bulletins and TSBs come from there. He then tells the service writer to look up all TSBs on 2015 GMCs and guess which one was at the top of the list??? Yup...intermittent dash "blank out" when operating a plow. Then the service writer says to me "is your truck doing this?" Now I'm going to lose it....it gets better....
> 
> He looks up the part number and price and the "book" time to install it. He tells me the harness is $200+ and the install is $200+. He says that's pretty pricey are you sure you want to do it? I asked him if he was F#&king kidding me? At this point, the son of the owner walks by, recognizes me and asks me what I was doing there. I told him I was there with full documentation of some warranty work I needed done and his crack staff was trying to charge me for it. Needless to say, things quickly resolved themselves from this point forward. I can hardly wait for the actual appointment.....
> 
> Apologies for the rant...


Service writers are idiots. Service managers for the most part are not far behind.


----------



## hillbilly1968

Motorman 007;2126860 said:


> I stopped by my GMC dealer to make an appointment for this harness and one of my free oil changes. Even though I've bought 5 trucks there in 30 years, I've never been a fan of their service department and nothing has changed.... They treated me like I was trying to pull something over on them...passing the bulletin from service writer to service writer asking each time if they had ever seen anything like it. I thoroughly explained what it was about 5 times. Then the service manager comes out, reads the first page, throws it on the counter and says "I've never heard of GM Upfitter".
> 
> One of his mechanics was dropping off some paperwork for something he was working on and overheard that statement. He proceeds to tell him that most bulletins and TSBs come from there. He then tells the service writer to look up all TSBs on 2015 GMCs and guess which one was at the top of the list??? Yup...intermittent dash "blank out" when operating a plow. Then the service writer says to me "is your truck doing this?" Now I'm going to lose it....it gets better....
> 
> He looks up the part number and price and the "book" time to install it. He tells me the harness is $200+ and the install is $200+. He says that's pretty pricey are you sure you want to do it? I asked him if he was F#&king kidding me? At this point, the son of the owner walks by, recognizes me and asks me what I was doing there. I told him I was there with full documentation of some warranty work I needed done and his crack staff was trying to charge me for it. Needless to say, things quickly resolved themselves from this point forward. I can hardly wait for the actual appointment.....
> 
> Apologies for the rant...


Sounds familiar. When I showed the service manager all the info I found on the web( no bulletins had been released yet) he told me not to believe everything you read on the web. He refused to do any research on the issue. I came home and contacted Nate. The next morning the owner of the dealership called me. He apologized for the managers attitude and told me they had gotten a call from GMupfitters and they would be more than happy to install the fix. When they received all the parts for the job the owners son called to schedule the appt. For all the attitude I received from the service manager the dealership also installed a remote start on my truck.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ah yes, brought my '05 Furd in for a TSB aboot shims being installed backwards on the carrier bearing resulting in a bad vibration when loaded or towing a trailer. Told him exactly what it was doing, and ONLY when I had a trailer connected. Handed him a copy of the TSB.

Went to pick up the truck after they were "finished". Asked the manager what they did, he stated they reflashed it. Never went back to that dealership again. 

Different Furd dealership when the TorqShift fiasco was occurring. Had one that the planetary pins walked out, another one grenaded because of that stupid snap ring. The one with a snap ring was a year old. They proceeded to tell me that it was from operator abuse (never mind the 12-15 SD's in their lot with the same problems) from not coming to a complete stop when shifting. Told me it would be covered under warranty this time, but not again, per the Ford hotline. Talking to the service writer and mechanic they were telling me how great a transmission the TS was, that it sensed movement on the output shaft and would not shift until movement stopped. I sat there with my mouth open, wondering if they realized what they were saying. They didn't.

I asked them how it could be operator abuse if the tranny won't shift when movement is sensed on the output shaft.....then it was their turn to stand there with mouths open. Then I asked about the rest that were in their shop and lot. 

Had a 7.3 oil pan rust through and start leaking, a month out of warranty. Had bought 5 trucks from them in 5 years, asked if they were going to cover it. Nope. 

Idiots.


----------



## snowymassbowtie

Seems like dealers of all manufacturers dont want to do any repairs under warranty. Only thing I can figure is it doesnt pay enough. They play dumb hoping your dummer than they are and bite and then you pay. I know of a few instances of this. Worst part is the dealers really dont get in trouble for doing this from the manufacturers. None of their apology offers are worth the agravation you have to go thru to get it done under warranty like it should be. They hire morons (mostly) for service that know nothing but how to write things down. Service managers are just as bad.


----------



## woody617

Models/Years Affected:
Origination Date: Revision Date:
ADVISORY:
Condition/Concern:
Trucks equipped with option VYU [Snow Plow Prep] and a snow plow, may exhibit occurrences in which the Instrument Panel Cluster (IPC), Radio and HVAC displays may "blank out" or reset after changing the snow plow position. This condition is caused by a system voltage over-shoot phenomenon called 'load dump'. When the large electrical draw of the plow pump motor is suddenly removed the field energy that is built up in the alternator causes a system voltage overshoot that momentarily moves above the normal design operating levels for the module displays. As a result the displays will shut down or reset causing the momentary blank out condition. The modules are designed to do this and immediately recover. No modules should be replaced for this condition.
Repair/Recommendation:
Contact your local GM Dealer for an appointment to install PN 84043394 VYU Snow Plow Jumper harness.
Note: Your truck may already have the factory harness included as a loose part [in the glove box]. If not, the jumper harness and installation will be provided [one time] without charge. Installation charges will be waived only if the jumper is installed at your GM dealer. If your truck was delivered with the harness you have the option of having your snow plow dealer install it or you could do it yourself. These installation costs would not be covered by GM.
General Motors Upfitter Integration
http://www.gmupfitter.com
Bulletin #124b P a g e 1 February 8, 2016
Disclaimer: GM Upfitter Integration Technical Bulletins are intended for use by professional technicians, NOT a "do-it-yourselfer". They are written to inform these technicians of conditions that may occur on some vehicles, or to provide information that could assist in the proper service and/or modification of a vehicle. These properly trained technicians have the equipment, tools, safety instructions, and know-how to do a job properly and safely. If a condition is described, DO NOT assume that the bulletin applies to your vehicle, or that your vehicle will have that condition. Contact GM Upfitter Integration for information on whether the information is applicable your vehicle.


----------



## woody617

Installation Instructions:
1. Singlealternatorsystems:
a) Unplug the 2-way connector on the alternator.
b) Identify the master alternator connector [at the very tip of the harness when it is fully extended.] Insert it in the alternator.
c) Take the original alternator connector and plug it into the mating jumper harness connector. Note: In this case the second alternator connector will be unused and will remain capped and tied to the harness bundle.
2. Dualalternatorsystems:
a) Unplug the control connectors on both alternators. Take the original master alternator connector and plug it into the mating jumper harness connector.
b) Identify the master alternator connector [at the very tip of the harness when it is fully extended.] Insert it in the alternator on the RH side of the engine.
c) Identify the 'slave' alternator connector on the jumper harness and insert it in the LH alternator. Insert the removed LH alternator connector into the [unwired] cap on the jumper harness.
3. Allsystems:
a) Route the snow plow jumper harness along the existing harness routing
as shown and secure with tie straps as appropriate.
General Motors Upfitter Integration
http://www.gmupfitter.com
UI Bulletin #124b
Bulletin #124b P a g e 2 February 8, 2016
Disclaimer: GM Upfitter Integration Technical Bulletins are intended for use by professional technicians, NOT a "do-it-yourselfer". They are written to inform these technicians of conditions that may occur on some vehicles, or to provide information that could assist in the proper service and/or modification of a vehicle. These properly trained technicians have the equipment, tools, safety instructions, and know-how to do a job properly and safely. If a condition is described, DO NOT assume that the bulletin applies to your vehicle, or that your vehicle will have that condition. Contact GM Upfitter Integration for information on whether the information is applicable your vehicle.


----------



## woody617

UI Bulletin #124b
b) Mount the relay to the underside of the fender inner at the pencil brace bolt slipping the relay bracket over the threads and securing it with the nut provided in the harness kit.
c) Further secure the relay bracket with a tie strap through the remaining bracket hole to the pencil brace.
d) Route the relay coil wires [blunt cuts] out through the grille to the appropriate location to complete connections for plow motor + and ground. Note: The lead with the inline fuse goes to motor +
e) Route all wiring away from heat sources and any conditions that could harm the wiring over time. Attach the jumper harness to existing wiring bundle [with tie straps and edge clips provided] as per drawings below. Allow slack for engine roll and vibration.
Note:
This change will reduce the potential for the cluster/radio reset issue. It is still possible if the battery is very cold and the alternator voltage is very high that the first time the plow is cycled you might still see the symptom. Adding more electrical loads and reducing RPMs when releasing the control will help.
General Motors Upfitter Integration
http://www.gmupfitter.com
Bulletin #124b P a g e 3 February 8, 2016
Disclaimer: GM Upfitter Integration Technical Bulletins are intended for use by professional technicians, NOT a "do-it-yourselfer". They are written to inform these technicians of conditions that may occur on some vehicles, or to provide information that could assist in the proper service and/or modification of a vehicle. These properly trained technicians have the equipment, tools, safety instructions, and know-how to do a job properly and safely. If a condition is described, DO NOT assume that the bulletin applies to your vehicle, or that your vehicle will have that condition. Contact GM Upfitter Integration for information on whether the information is applicable your vehicle.


----------



## woody617

Additional Reference Information
Fig 1: Jumper harness wiring schematic

General Motors Upfitter Integration
http://www.gmupfitter.com
Bulletin #124b P a g e 4 February 8, 2016
Disclaimer: GM Upfitter Integration Technical Bulletins are intended for use by professional technicians, NOT a "do-it-yourselfer". They are written to inform these technicians of conditions that may occur on some vehicles, or to provide information that could assist in the proper service and/or modification of a vehicle. These properly trained technicians have the equipment, tools, safety instructions, and know-how to do a job properly and safely. If a condition is described, DO NOT assume that the bulletin applies to your vehicle, or that your vehicle will have that condition. Contact GM Upfitter Integration for information on whether the information is applicable your vehicle.


----------



## woody617

Additional Reference Information
Fig 1: Jumper harness wiring schematic
UI Bulletin #124b
25 BRN
General Motors Upfitter Integration
http://www.gmupfitter.com
10A
925C WH
925B WH
Bulletin #124b P a g e 4 February 8, 2016


----------



## woody617

sorry was trying to send out what GMC sent to me but can't get it to work


----------



## Motorman 007

Woody,

We have all of that. It is posted above in one of my posts in this thread.


----------



## shotgunwillie

payuppayuppayuppayuppayup


Motorman 007;2126860 said:


> I stopped by my GMC dealer to make an appointment for this harness and one of my free oil changes. Even though I've bought 5 trucks there in 30 years, I've never been a fan of their service department and nothing has changed.... They treated me like I was trying to pull something over on them...passing the bulletin from service writer to service writer asking each time if they had ever seen anything like it. I thoroughly explained what it was about 5 times. Then the service manager comes out, reads the first page, throws it on the counter and says "I've never heard of GM Upfitter".
> 
> One of his mechanics was dropping off some paperwork for something he was working on and overheard that statement. He proceeds to tell him that most bulletins and TSBs come from there. He then tells the service writer to look up all TSBs on 2015 GMCs and guess which one was at the top of the list??? Yup...intermittent dash "blank out" when operating a plow. Then the service writer says to me "is your truck doing this?" Now I'm going to lose it....it gets better....
> 
> He looks up the part number and price and the "book" time to install it. He tells me the harness is $200+ and the install is $200+. He says that's pretty pricey are you sure you want to do it? I asked him if he was F#&king kidding me? At this point, the son of the owner walks by, recognizes me and asks me what I was doing there. I told him I was there with full documentation of some warranty work I needed done and his crack staff was trying to charge me for it. Needless to say, things quickly resolved themselves from this point forward. I can hardly wait for the actual appointment.....
> 
> Apologies for the rant...


This does not happen at my dealer. I think the service manager reads every TSB that comes his way. He clicks the mouse a few times and prints me out a copy of the TSB. More than once, I have gone to a corner office and told one of the owners how impressed I was with the service I got, and that I will be casting a shadow in your door way in the future, leaving with a new steering wheel in my hands.


----------



## chevyhauler

Motorman 007;2126860 said:


> I stopped by my GMC dealer to make an appointment for this harness and one of my free oil changes. Even though I've bought 5 trucks there in 30 years, I've never been a fan of their service department and nothing has changed.... They treated me like I was trying to pull something over on them...passing the bulletin from service writer to service writer asking each time if they had ever seen anything like it. I thoroughly explained what it was about 5 times. Then the service manager comes out, reads the first page, throws it on the counter and says "I've never heard of GM Upfitter".
> 
> One of his mechanics was dropping off some paperwork for something he was working on and overheard that statement. He proceeds to tell him that most bulletins and TSBs come from there. He then tells the service writer to look up all TSBs on 2015 GMCs and guess which one was at the top of the list??? Yup...intermittent dash "blank out" when operating a plow. Then the service writer says to me "is your truck doing this?" Now I'm going to lose it....it gets better....
> 
> He looks up the part number and price and the "book" time to install it. He tells me the harness is $200+ and the install is $200+. He says that's pretty pricey are you sure you want to do it? I asked him if he was F#&king kidding me? At this point, the son of the owner walks by, recognizes me and asks me what I was doing there. I told him I was there with full documentation of some warranty work I needed done and his crack staff was trying to charge me for it. Needless to say, things quickly resolved themselves from this point forward. I can hardly wait for the actual appointment.....
> 
> Apologies for the rant...


X5 on some other's thoughts on your experience.
It sounds like u live pretty far up there, but are there any other GM dealers?
Look for one which is a GM Business Elite dealer, if you can. They play with more trucks and vans than normal.
I have yet to buy a car/truck from my local dealer, I have tried 3 times, but they just cant make the $$ work like some others. Despite that...their service dept is amazing!!! (dealers make most of their $$ through service BTW)
Three quick examples about how things "should" work.
1) My truck has the upfitter fuse panel under the dash. It requires a specific GM connector. I called parts with the part # for the plastic connector but could not find the # for the metal ends which crimp on the new wires and click into the GM connector. When I showed up to pay for the plastic connector, he had already researched everything ONLINE and actually gave me the thread from some random forum which discussed it and told me exactly which connectors that I needed (not GM BTW).
2) New Plow (modified by Jerre) was not lifting snow, over curbs, well at all, on the first storm that I used it. I knew that it could be truck (electrical) or plow. I called my dealer during the storm. I was there 10 minutes later. Mechanic jumped into my truck with me, drove around the dealer lot and tried pushing some snow banks. He says, "I see exactly what you mean." He tests the alternators and sees that they are functioning ok. He asks if I can call my plow guy. I call Jerre right there from the truck. Jerre and the mechanic sort out what is wrong and the mechanic boosts the hydraulic pressure right there. Retest, problem solved. Service writer gives me the invoice. $0. I go and gently fuss at the mechanic as to why he DIDN'T charge me for something which was clearly not GM. Only fair!!!! He just smiles and says, "It's all good, I am just happy that we got your plow fixed."
3) I stop in there last week to buy 2 bottles of diesel injector cleaner formt eh old azz injectors in my '02. While walking back from parts I pass the service writers. He sees what I am holding and asks what I am doing. I tell him and he reaches behind his counter and says, "Oh, here....try this." He hands me a bottle of the pour in the tank diesel injector cleaner. He and I read the bottle and I say, "Ok, what the heck. How much?" He responds, "Normally $15 but Don't worry about it, just tell me how it works."

I say all this so show you how the relationship with u and your dealer "should" work. We all have lots of equipment. We all have lots of equipment that we count on at all hours of the day and night. We all spend some healthy coin to make sure that equipment does not fail us. For you to be getting that kind of push back from someone who should be just as concerned about your truck as u are....is complete BS. 
I would do some dealer shopping. Doesn't need to be specific to your truck brand BTW. I go to a GMC dealer despite the fact that both are Chevy's.


----------



## Fjtort2

My truck developed a new problem after the new wiring harness. 
I let it sit for 3days with the plow attached. Went to start it up this morning and it was dead. I think it's just the battery. I have it on a trickle charger now. Will attempt to start it tomorrow morning. Something is draining the battery? Any help would be great. Thanks!


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Fjtort2;2128100 said:


> My truck developed a new problem after the new wiring harness.
> I let it sit for 3days with the plow attached. Went to start it up this morning and it was dead. I think it's just the battery. I have it on a trickle charger now. Will attempt to start it tomorrow morning. Something is draining the battery? Any help would be great. Thanks!


If your battery is less than 8-9 volts the trickle charger may not charge it up because of the way the battery tenders are designed ... you may need a 2-10 amp charger ...


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Sounds like someone switched the ignition source trigger signal to a constant on. The dealer that did my first plow install did that to me. Even with the controller off, it drained the battery. Or the new harness is somehow keeping the relay energized.


----------



## Motorman 007

Motorman 007;2126860 said:


> I stopped by my GMC dealer to make an appointment for this harness and one of my free oil changes. Even though I've bought 5 trucks there in 30 years, I've never been a fan of their service department and nothing has changed.... They treated me like I was trying to pull something over on them...passing the bulletin from service writer to service writer asking each time if they had ever seen anything like it. I thoroughly explained what it was about 5 times. Then the service manager comes out, reads the first page, throws it on the counter and says "I've never heard of GM Upfitter".
> 
> One of his mechanics was dropping off some paperwork for something he was working on and overheard that statement. He proceeds to tell him that most bulletins and TSBs come from there. He then tells the service writer to look up all TSBs on 2015 GMCs and guess which one was at the top of the list??? Yup...intermittent dash "blank out" when operating a plow. Then the service writer says to me "is your truck doing this?" Now I'm going to lose it....it gets better....
> 
> He looks up the part number and price and the "book" time to install it. He tells me the harness is $200+ and the install is $200+. He says that's pretty pricey are you sure you want to do it? I asked him if he was F#&king kidding me? At this point, the son of the owner walks by, recognizes me and asks me what I was doing there. I told him I was there with full documentation of some warranty work I needed done and his crack staff was trying to charge me for it. Needless to say, things quickly resolved themselves from this point forward. I can hardly wait for the actual appointment.....
> 
> Apologies for the rant...


Well, at least the streak continues....I dropped my truck at the dealer this morning for the harness. Just picked the truck up and brought it back to work and check out the install job. Went looking for the end of the harness out at the grill so I can install my Fisher supplied harness and the dealership connected the harness to my existing truck side plug. He cut into my completely sealed battery harness and soldered the orange and black wire to the two large cables that power the plow. I gave them the instructions from GM Upfitter on how to install it and they still screwed it up. You just can't make this **** up.....


----------



## GetMore

Chevyhauler, I would like to know who your dealer is. It might be a bit far from me, but it might be a great experience to tell my local dealer about, so they can learn something. Mine is not the worst out there, but they are also not the best.

I did have some fun with them when I tried to make the appointment for this to be done to my truck. I went it with the email from Nate on my phone and talked to the service writer, explaining the problem, who GM Upfitter is, and he called one of their top techs over (possibly the foreman, I am not sure), and we went through the problem, him saying that he had seen something about this, but hadn't read it, him talking about a second battery, me explaining that it doesn't work, me forwarding the email to him.
I also had to forward the email to the service writer. He looked up the part number and told me how much this was going to cost, at which point I had to call his attention to the part where it says this would be covered under warranty, to which he replied he would have to check with the service manager. Since this was late in the day the manager was not there, so he said he would get back to me the following day. The next day he called to get my VIN (I am already in the system) and verify that I have the YVU option. After that they did order the part.
When I made an actual appointment, after the part came in, I wound up dealing with another service writer. He had no clue what was going on with this, but was able to find a printout of the bulletin. We then had to go to the service manager to see if it would be covered, where there was some discussion over the wording regarding coverage. (For the record, the bulletin is written for new trucks, that will be supplied with the harness. It says that GM will cover the installation one time only, and only at a dealer. If you go to your plow guy or do it yourself GM will not reimburse you.)

Anyway, it got done. The service writer asked me to tell him how it worked out. Without the plow side that's going to be difficult, but since he has no idea of what was actually done I can't be surprised.

Now, I just have to talk to the plow installer to see if he has any info yet.


----------



## Motorman 007

GetMore;2129646 said:


> Chevyhauler, I would like to know who your dealer is. It might be a bit far from me, but it might be a great experience to tell my local dealer about, so they can learn something. Mine is not the worst out there, but they are also not the best.
> 
> I did have some fun with them when I tried to make the appointment for this to be done to my truck. I went it with the email from Nate on my phone and talked to the service writer, explaining the problem, who GM Upfitter is, and he called one of their top techs over (possibly the foreman, I am not sure), and we went through the problem, him saying that he had seen something about this, but hadn't read it, him talking about a second battery, me explaining that it doesn't work, me forwarding the email to him.
> I also had to forward the email to the service writer. He looked up the part number and told me how much this was going to cost, at which point I had to call his attention to the part where it says this would be covered under warranty, to which he replied he would have to check with the service manager. Since this was late in the day the manager was not there, so he said he would get back to me the following day. The next day he called to get my VIN (I am already in the system) and verify that I have the YVU option. After that they did order the part.
> When I made an actual appointment, after the part came in, I wound up dealing with another service writer. He had no clue what was going on with this, but was able to find a printout of the bulletin. We then had to go to the service manager to see if it would be covered, where there was some discussion over the wording regarding coverage. (For the record, the bulletin is written for new trucks, that will be supplied with the harness. It says that GM will cover the installation one time only, and only at a dealer. If you go to your plow guy or do it yourself GM will not reimburse you.)
> 
> Anyway, it got done. The service writer asked me to tell him how it worked out. Without the plow side that's going to be difficult, but since he has no idea of what was actually done I can't be surprised.
> 
> Now, I just have to talk to the plow installer to see if he has any info yet.


Gee, that's sounds very familiar.....


----------



## chevyhauler

GetMore;2129646 said:


> Chevyhauler, I would like to know who your dealer is. It might be a bit far from me, but it might be a great experience to tell my local dealer about, so they can learn something. Mine is not the worst out there, but they are also not the best.


Hey GetMore,
Sorry to hear about that. I have had experiences with dealers like that in the past. Big difference between a mech who can diagnose something and one who just bolts parts on. Bug difference between someone who tries to find a way to help and one who tries to find a way NOT to help. Truly sorry dude!
My dealership is Gallagher Buick/GMC in New Britian CT. Their old diesel tech was horrible. He did the injectors on my '02 and I found several bolts missing. He tried telling me that my K&N filter was not letting enough air in. My thoughts....really dude....do u have ANY idea WTF u r doing?
He is not there any more. 
New diesel tech is AWESOME!!! Add a great service mgr and two writters who know stuff about cars, and know that I know stuff about cars/trucks and u have a great combination.
Really cannot say enough good things about their service dept.


----------



## Motorman 007

GetMore;2129646 said:


> Chevyhauler, I would like to know who your dealer is. It might be a bit far from me, but it might be a great experience to tell my local dealer about, so they can learn something. Mine is not the worst out there, but they are also not the best.
> 
> I did have some fun with them when I tried to make the appointment for this to be done to my truck. I went it with the email from Nate on my phone and talked to the service writer, explaining the problem, who GM Upfitter is, and he called one of their top techs over (possibly the foreman, I am not sure), and we went through the problem, him saying that he had seen something about this, but hadn't read it, him talking about a second battery, me explaining that it doesn't work, me forwarding the email to him.
> I also had to forward the email to the service writer. He looked up the part number and told me how much this was going to cost, at which point I had to call his attention to the part where it says this would be covered under warranty, to which he replied he would have to check with the service manager. Since this was late in the day the manager was not there, so he said he would get back to me the following day. The next day he called to get my VIN (I am already in the system) and verify that I have the YVU option. After that they did order the part.
> When I made an actual appointment, after the part came in, I wound up dealing with another service writer. He had no clue what was going on with this, but was able to find a printout of the bulletin. We then had to go to the service manager to see if it would be covered, where there was some discussion over the wording regarding coverage. (For the record, the bulletin is written for new trucks, that will be supplied with the harness. It says that GM will cover the installation one time only, and only at a dealer. If you go to your plow guy or do it yourself GM will not reimburse you.)
> 
> Anyway, it got done. The service writer asked me to tell him how it worked out. Without the plow side that's going to be difficult, but since he has no idea of what was actually done I can't be surprised.
> 
> Now, I just have to talk to the plow installer to see if he has any info yet.


What kind of a plow do you have?


----------



## GetMore

Motorman, I have a Boss. The plow dealer happens to be two doors down from the GM dealer. A really good place might have actually made that call for me, and seen if they could have gotten the other half taken care of. Would have involved a little thinking and initiative though.

Chevyhauler, thank you for that info. I am going to store that away for future use. lol They are a bit over an hour from me, but at some point it may be worth heading up there.


----------



## cat320

My truck is at the dealer now and they are putting gm harness in plus the one to the fisher plow


----------



## chevyhauler

GetMore;2131202 said:


> Chevyhauler, thank you for that info. I am going to store that away for future use. lol They are a bit over an hour from me, but at some point it may be worth heading up there.


LMK if u ever come up. There are 10 minutes from me. I will buy lunch. New Britian is not the best town to be stuck hanging around in.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

I got a letter from GM about this today. Said if I'm experiencing the issues to bring that letter to my dealer which directs them to the upfitter publication.


----------



## eludemann

I got the harness installed at my dealer (no charge). Is there a part from Western that will make the connection at the plow a little cleaner? The harness just dead ends at the bumper for now, I'll need to hook up the rest by next fall. I have a fleet flex, so the solenoid is on the plow.


----------



## Motorman 007

eludemann;2135668 said:


> I got the harness installed at my dealer (no charge). Is there a part from Western that will make the connection at the plow a little cleaner? The harness just dead ends at the bumper for now, I'll need to hook up the rest by next fall. I have a fleet flex, so the solenoid is on the plow.


Jump over to the Fisher plow forum here on plow site . There is a post there from me regarding the fix you need. Fisher and Western are the same just probably a different part number. I would give you the link but iPads don't do well at that sorry....


----------



## eludemann

Motorman 007;2135714 said:


> Jump over to the Fisher plow forum here on plow site . There is a post there from me regarding the fix you need. Fisher and Western are the same just probably a different part number. I would give you the link but iPads don't do well at that sorry....


Thanks! I'll look into it.


----------



## cat320

My dealer did the whole install including to the fisher plow


----------



## racingmt

I received the service bulletin about this today in the mail. I have a 2015 Chevy 2500 with the snow plow prep package. I am getting a western pro plus plow installed next month and am concerned about this issue. The bulletin states there is a new wiring harness that alleviates the problem, however when I called my dealer and asked about it and told them I would be getting a plow in the near future I was told to wait and see if it happens on my truck first. From what I have read about the issue it doesn't seem like it would be happening on some trucks and not others. Any thoughts? Also I see fisher and western have a separate wiring adapter now that is used with the new GM wiring harness. My concern is waiting to get the GM harness until AFTER I get the plow and test for the problem and then needing the new GM harness and therefore needing the western wiring adapter/harness. How would it be connected and by whom, being that my plow installer is far away. I'm afraid of what may be involved and what type/caliber work my dealer and/or myself could do to install that western part. I can admit comfortably, I am very handy but NOT a skilled plow installer. Any thoughts, insight, ideas on this topic?


----------



## bolake

racingmt;2137717 said:


> I received the service bulletin about this today in the mail. I have a 2015 Chevy 2500 with the snow plow prep package. I am getting a western pro plus plow installed next month and am concerned about this issue. The bulletin states there is a new wiring harness that alleviates the problem, however when I called my dealer and asked about it and told them I would be getting a plow in the near future I was told to wait and see if it happens on my truck first. From what I have read about the issue it doesn't seem like it would be happening on some trucks and not others. Any thoughts? Also I see fisher and western have a separate wiring adapter now that is used with the new GM wiring harness. My concern is waiting to get the GM harness until AFTER I get the plow and test for the problem and then needing the new GM harness and therefore needing the western wiring adapter/harness. How would it be connected and by whom, being that my plow installer is far away. I'm afraid of what may be involved and what type/caliber work my dealer and/or myself could do to install that western part. I can admit comfortably, I am very handy but NOT a skilled plow installer. Any thoughts, insight, ideas on this topic?


 It may depend on when your truck was built, I read somewhere, where later build's, they started sending the harness with the truck, but being you received a letter yours may of not been. My dealer ran the two wires after new harness install. Basically the two wires that come of the new harness connect to the plow solenoid , hot and ground, pretty state forward. Boss has the solenoid under the hood others have it on the plow motor.


----------



## M&M

Here's my deal. I have a 2015 chevy 2500 with a 2015 fisher xv2 plow. I also have a 2002 chevy 2500 with a 2008 fisher extreme v.
I want to keep the flexibility of switching trucks and plows if something breaks etc.
Will I have a problem keeping that flexibility if I get the fix for my 2015 truck? Is there any way I can do the harness fix to the 2002 truck?
Lastly, is there any long term damage done to the electronics if this fix is not repaired as suggested?


----------



## Randall Ave

The repair has nothing to do with the 2002. It's newer BCM related.


----------



## M&M

Randall, I understand that the 2002 does not have the problem. My question is if I repair the new truck, I will be forced to alter the 2015 plow to work with the new truck. Which will eliminate the ability to swap plows and trucks which I need. Can I do the repair to the old truck and plow too? Or can it only be done to the new trucks?


----------



## Randall Ave

I can't answer that. Go to your plow dealer, by now he should have an answer for you. You have fleet flex on the 2002?


----------



## bluevortec

You should be able to swap plows still, it sounds like the all the fix includes on the plow side is a extra wire going from the solenoid to the truck to tell it the plow is running. So you just would not use that wire while the newer plow is on the old truck, and you would have to add it to the older plow to use it on the newer truck. Basically how the fix works is to kill the alternator while the plow is running so when the plow shuts off there's not a big voltage spike. Since the newer plows have the solenoid on the plow side and not the truck side you have to run the wire out there.


----------



## M&M

Thanks for the help guy. I think I understand now. Yes, both plows are fleet flex. So the old truck WITHOUT the fix can run any plow. The new truck WITH the fix can run any plow but the fix will only be useful if the plow gets the additional wiring and it gets plugged in.

Correct me if I'm wrong but another way to put it is that the truck side fix does NOT have to be plugged into the plow for the plow to work. The down side is that the repair will not do anything unless its plugged into the new wiring on the plow side.

Is all that right?


----------



## bluevortec

From what I understand yes, and I don't think it would take much to up fit all your fleet flex plows with the extra wire, I would use a weather pack plug or a trailer plug then just cap it off when your not using it.


----------



## Motorman 007

bluevortec said:


> From what I understand yes, and I don't think it would take much to up fit all your fleet flex plows with the extra wire, I would use a weather pack plug or a trailer plug then just cap it off when your not using it.


Fisher makes a harness that does the job and it's only $20. Well worth it. PN 78490


----------



## woody617

Finally got my plow fixed . I haven't had a chance to test the plow with it yet . GMC dealer installed the part on my truck no charge . Plow dealer installed the harness to plow . Will test the plow soon . I am also ungrading my plow module as well. At the time I got my truck brand new in October2014 it was a 2015 truck . With the new SV2 plow had to use the one that was made for it at the time . Now they have a updated one that allows the LED daytime running lights work . Which will be installed next week . 12/16/16 .


----------



## shotgunwillie

Randall Ave said:


> The repair has nothing to do with the 2002. It's newer BCM related.


 While the BCM is a big part of the problem, changes at AC Delco during 2010 year is part of the problem. The top post battery that has taken the place of the side post ones are not as good, even the oil filter which used to be decent, is now a bottom of the line Purolater. There is more than a single issue going on here, with no cheap, easy permanent fix in the 2 years plus. A add on jumper cable on 40K plus truck? Really?


----------



## George C

Now I am having issues with my stereo sound going out even without the plow..
So last week, my dealer hooks up the harness along with fisher's third wire. Plows fine, but still cuts out without the plow. 
Ideas?


----------



## IaMunicipalworker

Is this still an issue on '17/'18 silverado HD? Getting a MVP3 installed from dealer once it shows up


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Motorman 007 said:


> Fisher makes a harness that does the job and it's only $20. Well worth it. PN 78490


http://library.fisherplows.com/fisherplows/pdffiles/78493.00_021516.pdf


----------



## PLOWMAN45

I have two batts do you know if there running together or seperately i have a 160 amp alt which i'm thinking about upgrading


----------



## plow4beer

IaMunicipalworker said:


> Is this still an issue on '17/'18 silverado HD? Getting a MVP3 installed from dealer once it shows up


Idk, hopefully someone chimes in with first hand knowledge...i have a 17 2500 w/plow prep i just bought that has a wideout on it and i think I'm having this issue!...complete bs I'm dealing with this. Scheduled an appt for the truck with the dealer for Thursday, but trying to get as
Much info now as i can.. calling dealer tomorrow to discuss and hopefully get them prepared for when i take it in. I called the # for Nate posted earlier in this thread but # was invalid..?...


----------



## IaMunicipalworker

Gm put the harness they call for and western installed the extra harness and still has the issue. Western dealer moved couple wires on plow site to see if that affected but didnt not change the result. I believe it's back to gm to resolve the issue. I emailed nate and he hasnt replied back after I notified him the issue wasn't resolved with the so called "fix" installed on the truck.


----------



## plow4beer

IaMunicipalworker said:


> Gm put the harness they call for and western installed the extra harness and still has the issue. Western dealer moved couple wires on plow site to see if that affected but didnt not change the result. I believe it's back to gm to resolve the issue. I emailed nate and he hasnt replied back after I notified him the issue wasn't resolved with the so called "fix" installed on the truck.


Thanks. I'll be calling my dealer first thing in the morning


----------



## plow4beer

Gm Dealer took care of truck side..western dealer sold me plow side(thinking gm should cover this but I know they won’t)..western dealer told me gm is supposed to cover installation of plow side harness..we will see. Should have everything together by Monday or Tuesday and I will post results if it fixes the problem.


----------



## TLB

I too have had this condition happen twice on my 2017 2500HD.
I guess I will had a talk with my service department manager where I work to have this issue corrected.
The first time it happened I was shocked to see all my presets gone on the radio, then when I got back in the truck they were back.


----------



## plow4beer

TLB said:


> I too have had this condition happen twice on my 2017 2500HD.
> I guess I will had a talk with my service department manager where I work to have this issue corrected.
> The first time it happened I was shocked to see all my presets gone on the radio, then when I got back in the truck they were back.


When I approached both the gm dealer & the western dealer, neither had come across this issue. I explained everything that I had read up on about it, and both called me back later to say they found that it is a known problem gm & western are aware of..and that things would be made right. I wasn't too worried about my western dealer, but was surprised how accommodating and helpful the gm dealer was. It's been several years since I've had a good relationship with a car dealer. This is the first truck I've bought from this dealer, & it's probably where I will take my business now.


----------



## dieseld

So did they fix it for you?


----------



## plow4beer

Ok, everything has been done & truck is functioning as it should. The GM dealer took care of the harness & labor for truck side, but I was forced to buy the plow side harness. I spoke directly to Western and was told GM was supposed to cover any plow side labor/material. Anyway, my local GM dealer claims they don’t.....so my western dealer ended up offering to just do it for me. It’s not like it’s a big deal to install the plow side, but it’s the point. Anyone with this problem, especially on a warrantied truck, shouldn’t pay a dime or lift a finger. Total F up on GM’s part. On top of that, I needed to buy another plow side harness so that at least more than just 1 of our WO’s would work on the new truck....because once the truck side harness is installed, the plow will not work until it’s harness is on.

FWIW the bulletin that came out a few weeks ago is - UI bulletin #124g


----------



## TLB

Dealership installed the jumper harness at no charge, problem solved.


----------



## bolake

A update, back when the problem started I waited and had the correct later harness installed at my dealership under warranty. It work perfect all last winter. However this winter one time it did the dash gauges/radio shut down,but never did it again.


----------



## Rex in OTZ

This trucks location is Kotzebue Alaska.
Just a couple weeks back I had our 2008 2500HD quit on me, at the time I still had the BOSS power V still mounted as I was wanting to bust up the snow drift by the hanger float plane dock.
This crewcab flat-bed truck has the BOSS snow plow and a Tommy Lift 1000lb lift tail gate so the electrical takes a hit.
I was hauling some gear into town and went to start the truck it would not start.
I replaced the 2008 era battery and it started right up and was showing a charge, I clicked the hood shut and put my tool bag in the hanger, on returning I see all the temp, oil press and amp meter gages all at zero?
Thinking the engine is running off the battery charge, I run the truck back a mile back to town and parked it.
On turning it off it wouldnt start.
This plow truck has a battery buddy tender wired in under the hood plugged into a 4 outlet box under the hood so when I plug the truck in the winter for block heat and battery blanket it also charges the battery as needed.
This time I plugged in the truck and it started but only ran a few seconds then died.
I checked every fuse in the under hood fuse module as well as the ones in the cab (no bad fuses found)
My multimeter shows at battery 12.93 volts.
Thinking the ten year old plow truck alternator may have crapped out I replaced the alternator with a new one.
Also replaced the drive belt just because it was 10yro.
The truck started and ran, the dash board volt meter was showing about 13 volts charging. After a minute I hopped out and shut the hood and put my tools in the small walk in shop, on returning to truck to dismount the snow plow I see the gages are all reading zero.
I shut off the truck, checked the battery with a multimeter and it was 12.22 volts.
This time I needed help with someone with a code reader to puzzle this out.

Ling story short.
The airbag control mudule ubderneath the drivers seat was checked.
After pulling the seat and the vinyl floor matt and insulating pad the midule was found in very wet condition covered in corrosion and emmitting a burnt electrical smell.
After removing the airbag control fuses.
The truck will now start and charge the battery.
Something it was not doing before.


----------



## Philbilly2

Rex in OTZ said:


> This trucks location is Kotzebue Alaska.
> Just a couple weeks back I had our 2008 2500HD quit on me, at the time I still had the BOSS power V still mounted as I was wanting to bust up the snow drift by the hanger float plane dock.
> This crewcab flat-bed truck has the BOSS snow plow and a Tommy Lift 1000lb lift tail gate so the electrical takes a hit.
> I was hauling some gear into town and went to start the truck it would not start.
> I replaced the 2008 era battery and it started right up and was showing a charge, I clicked the hood shut and put my tool bag in the hanger, on returning I see all the temp, oil press and amp meter gages all at zero?
> Thinking the engine is running off the battery charge, I run the truck back a mile back to town and parked it.
> On turning it off it wouldnt start.
> This plow truck has a battery buddy tender wired in under the hood plugged into a 4 outlet box under the hood so when I plug the truck in the winter for block heat and battery blanket it also charges the battery as needed.
> This time I plugged in the truck and it started but only ran a few seconds then died.
> I checked every fuse in the under hood fuse module as well as the ones in the cab (no bad fuses found)
> My multimeter shows at battery 12.93 volts.
> Thinking the ten year old plow truck alternator may have crapped out I replaced the alternator with a new one.
> Also replaced the drive belt just because it was 10yro.
> The truck started and ran, the dash board volt meter was showing about 13 volts charging. After a minute I hopped out and shut the hood and put my tools in the small walk in shop, on returning to truck to dismount the snow plow I see the gages are all reading zero.
> I shut off the truck, checked the battery with a multimeter and it was 12.22 volts.
> This time I needed help with someone with a code reader to puzzle this out.
> 
> Ling story short.
> The airbag control mudule ubderneath the drivers seat was checked.
> After pulling the seat and the vinyl floor matt and insulating pad the midule was found in very wet condition covered in corrosion and emmitting a burnt electrical smell.
> After removing the airbag control fuses.
> The truck will now start and charge the battery.
> Something it was not doing before.


Have you confirmed your grounds are good?


----------



## Rex in OTZ

The 4 of 6 that Id checked were in very good condition.
After pulling the airbag fuses, the truck will now start.


----------



## Rex in OTZ

We replaced the airbag module and now the truck is pretty normal, no odd things like in the past that would work and those that should work with the key on that didnt (radio).


----------

